# Have you received any interesting tips?



## totallynotalion

I mean aside from cash.

One pax told me he was sorry that he didn't have any cash to tip me but gave me his card (he ran a little jet ski rental place). He said to give him a call the day before and we could go out jet skiing for a while. A few days later I called him up, after riding with him for a while we went back, he hopped on his own jet ski and we went out for a lot longer than I was expecting. Easily one of the best "tips" i've ever received!


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN

I hate it when they don't have cash and feel bad. I had one crazy woman that made me drive to two atms to get no money out because her cards were declined. Then she insisted to meet up with me the next day to give me a free lunch. I kept refusing but she would not stop. In fear of her going mega crazy I gave her my real number. Then the next day you guessed right I heard nothing.


----------



## JamieP

Not exactly a tip but I had a guy give me $20 to let him smoke in my car


----------



## totallynotalion

JamieP said:


> Not exactly a tip but I had a guy give me $20 to let him smoke in my car


That's interesting, are you a smoker? Smoke smell in a car seems to be an instant 1* for a lot of pax.


----------



## JamieP

totallynotalion said:


> That's interesting, are you a smoker? Smoke smell in a car seems to be an instant 1* for a lot of pax.


I am but don't smoke in my car... Gave that up when I had my son  I always get out in between trips to smoke but if someone wants to give me $ to let them smoke I have air freshener spray


----------



## DrivingStPete

I've let someone smoke in my car for less. $20 for a cigarette is a good deal.


----------



## UberBeemer

For the "Sorry, I have no cash" crowd, I have a Square Register account and keep the reader device in the console. It helps for business travelers who need to expense things and are reluctant to use cash.
www.*square*up.com


----------



## UberBeemer

The most interesting thing was after picking up a mom and her three grown kids from a restaurant, she was crying and promptly took off her ring, and threw it at the front window proclaiming, "that's your tip! It's worth $2,500.00!"
Unfortunately, her son in the front seat caught it.


----------



## UberBeemer

Drove a girl to Lindy's from Island Lake. She looked like Drew Barrymore dressed Like ElVira. Black lipstick, alabaster skin, blonde hair. Great chat, and she tipped $10 cash, "on behalf of myself and in spite of all the cheap Mother F ers". Last night drove four kids from LITH to Carpentersville after they were bounced from a B-Dub's for complaining about cold wings. A cop told them they better call an uber or a taxi.
They asked to stop at 7-11, and came out with a 1.7 liter bottle of water and a 20 for me. Nice kids.


----------



## valor

I picked up a couple from an Italian restaurant and got a bottle of pasta sauce as a gift. Very sweet of them.

Sometimes my Lyft passengers will offer to get me something if I wait while they grab something from a store. Usually I ask for mint gum or a soda.


----------



## HazardousDescent

Mostly food:
Pizza, Donuts, McDonald's...
I tell them the money to buy it is fine, but some people would rather tip food.


----------



## JamieP

HazardousDescent said:


> Mostly food:
> Pizza, Donuts, McDonald's...
> I tell them the money to buy it is fine, but some people would rather tip food.


I had someone tonight buy me a whopper and give me $15 on top


----------



## ptuberx

I got a pax from Texas that decided to tip with cash and a new bottle of Fireball, lol.

Last trip last night was $40 cash so a girl could LEAVE a shared hotel room and take her home (stalker actually appeared outside thinking that a skinny light pole would hide him).

Weirdest tip I ever got was from a rich gal who was arguing back and forth with her hubby about leaving a tip. He was for it, she was against it. Earlier in the trip, she dropped her purse on the floor. After dropping them off with what she insisted to be "no tip, Uber doesn't let you tip" to her husband, I found a tube of lipstick and $22 hiding nearby where she fumbled her purse. And she claimed she didn't carry cash lol.


----------



## Firstime

I had one guy tell me a story of how he tipped a girl $50 around Christmas time. Then he proceeded to ask me if I had change for $20. When I told him no,he said oh too bad because I was gonna tip you. The heck dude? That thing is he was a priorUber driver himself . SMH!!!


----------



## UberBeemer

Firstime, I think that's as often a decoy statement as it is true. The card reader separates the wheat from the chaff real fast. No cash? Ok, here I can run your credit card or debit card.


----------



## ptuberx

Firstime said:


> I had one guy tell me a story of how he tipped a girl $50 around Christmas time. Then he proceeded to ask me if I had change for $20. When I told him no,he said oh too bad because I was gonna tip you. The heck dude? That thing is he was a priorUber driver himself . SMH!!!


Carry $100 in odd change with you. When they ask for change, read their body language when they say what they have. Changing a $50 bill can lead from a $5 tip to a $10 tip based on how you approach it.


----------



## Firstime

UberBeemer said:


> Firstime, I think that's as often a decoy statement as it is true. The card reader separates the wheat from the chaff real fast. No cash? Ok, here I can run your credit card or debit card.


 For me it was more like saying, "she was worth $50, but you're not worth $20." He is probably so arrogant and unaware that he is oblivious to how it came off.


----------



## DocT

"I don't have any cash.. but I have mints to give you.."


----------



## UberBeemer

ptuberx said:


> Carry $100 in odd change with you. When they ask for change, read their body language when they say what they have. Changing a $50 bill can lead from a $5 tip to a $10 tip based on how you approach it.


I don't know if I want to have that much cash on me when I drive. I keep change for a 20 usually, mostly singles, but that's about it.


----------



## ptuberx

UberBeemer said:


> I don't know if I want to have that much cash on me when I drive. I keep change for a 20 usually, mostly singles, but that's about it.


I thought the same, but I have had a few differ instances now where I got "teased" by riders who had either presented a $50 or $100 note in front of me, they said "this is all I have, do you have change?" I didn't, so I got no tip. I started carrying more cash on me than just some fives and singles, and a few times now I have cashed out some $50's for $5 and $10 tips. Catch them off guard when you pull out a wad and say "oh sure I can make change for that" and you can see the "oh crap, my gimmicks didn't work"-look on some of their faces.


----------



## UberBeemer

I worry that some riders will get the idea that we're rolling in piles of money like Scrooge McDuck. Or, worse. I'd never admit having money when someone in my car used an obviously fake name. Like the "Snoop" guy last summer.


----------



## ptuberx

UberBeemer said:


> I worry that some riders will get the idea that we're rolling in piles of money like Scrooge McDuck. Or, worse. I'd never admit having money when someone in my car used an obviously fake name. Like the "Snoop" guy last summer.


A lot of people use fake names. Last night I picked up a guy named "Precious." I tried to pick up "Sasha," (no-show) but after calling and getting her voicemail, turns out her name is completely different. I don't see what this has to do with tips though.

If someone is willing to give you a straight-up tip, don't show them your money and just say thank you. Throw it in your wallet after you drive away. If someone is trying to play a game with a $100 bill, you're not getting a tip anyway unless you call their bluff and make change with it.

The only way you are going to lose money (tips) is if you flash it around in front of people for no good reason, get robbed at gunpoint, or do something else in the stoopid category.


----------



## renbutler

I once got tipped with free food coupons at Chik-fil-a by a store manager.

One drunk guy tried to give me his _leftover_ spaghetti. I declined, and his embarrassed partner tipped me $20 for having to deal with him. 

Other groups have offered -- and darn near insisted -- that I let them buy me food. I always tell them I can't eat the kind of food they want to buy, for health reasons (which is true).


----------



## Ringo

1/2 gallon of milk got left in back seat. I'll consider it a tip since it's more than we usually get.


----------



## wk1102

renbutler said:


> I once got tipped with free food coupons at Chik-fil-a by a store manager.
> 
> One drunk guy tried to give me his _leftover_ spaghetti. I declined, and his embarrassed partner tipped me $20 for having to deal with him.
> 
> Other groups have offered -- and darn near insisted -- that I let them buy me food. I always tell them I can't eat the kind of food they want to buy, for health reasons (which is true).


I had a guy try to leave me leftover lamb something... it stunk up my car, and was a 45 mile trip. Gross, guy was sober. Unreal... who does that?

Hey buddy, want my barely chewed gum?


----------



## wk1102

Lets see... lately its been drugs! 3 offers of coke inside of 2 weeks, a offer of a bump of meth. Lots of weed offers, one hash. I dont know the past month has been weird like that. 

I got my front windows and a stripe on the windshield tinted for free as a tip. I tipped the tinter 40, so it was ~ 1/2 price.

I get food all the time, if i make a stop and they offer, i take them up on it. Store-red bull, drive thru-food.

Now, my favorite offer, and I cant wait to collect, was from a private pilot. He flys private jets, I gave him a ride to a small local airport, tne plane was in for maintenance. He offered to take me for the ride, I took a rain check. He did text me a few weeks ago but i couldn't do it then. I remind him every so often that I still want to go. 

Ive been invited fishing on a charter boat, to several parties, strip clubs, i had a guy give me 50 to take his wife to a strip club, he was tanked and she wanted to go out.

She was pissed at him, too many shots, it was only 10pm. She was pissed off at him big time after that. We got there and she was still pissed, she had one drink and we left. All on app. She tipped me 20.

Had a chick ask me if we "could work something out in exchange for a ride" I declined.


----------



## ptuberx

Got one last night: A guy gave me a winning scratch-off lotto ticket for $5. The scratch-off is from Texas. I live in Iowa. Woo-hoo.


----------



## renbutler

ptuberx said:


> Got one last night: A guy gave me a winning scratch-off lotto ticket for $5. The scratch-off is from Texas. I live in Iowa. Woo-hoo.


Just enter Texas in the destination filter, and you're golden...


----------



## LA2MT

UberBeemer said:


> I worry that some riders will get the idea that we're rolling in piles of money like Scrooge McDuck. Or, worse. I'd never admit having money when someone in my car used an obviously fake name. Like the "Snoop" guy last summer.


Scrooge mcduck lol


----------



## wk1102

LA2MT said:


> Scrooge mcduck lol


Had a guy "dafaq"

He was a drive by and hide and wait. No show.


----------



## BlackHatRideshare

I drove a couple to the airport ending there vacation in Newport RI. They had a big bottle of white wine they couldn't bring on the plan. I told them to chug it! We all laughed and they gave me a $20 and the wine.


----------



## oneanother3993

Somehow I thought this thread was going to be about something else.


----------



## Lastactionhero

Dropped pax off at the airport the other day; he says shit I can't take this on the plane and hands me a bottle of makers mark and a beer


----------



## yojimboguy

I took a guy to the airport unexpectedly (he was first planning to take a bus). When he got out he gave me a sealed gallon jug of drinking water and a large folding knife.


----------



## oneanother3993

yojimboguy said:


> I took a guy to the airport unexpectedly (he was first planning to take a bus). When he got out he gave me a sealed gallon jug of drinking water and a large folding knife.


I wonder if this was like Michael Vick's water bottle. i.e. something he couldn't take on the plane.


----------



## chris1966

Last Friday, Carrie Underwood's crew was stopped over on their way to Dallas (I think). I picked 2 of them up at Walmart. They had a grill, tongs, meat, and beer.

They asked if I wanted the grill and cooking gear they would leave them in the corner of the parking lot when they are done. 

Headed over to the hotel at 6 in the morning and picked up my new grill.


----------



## PerthMercdriver

JamieP said:


> Not exactly a tip but I had a guy give me $20 to let him smoke in my car


stupidity!


----------



## renbutler

yojimboguy said:


> I took a guy to the airport unexpectedly (he was first planning to take a bus). When he got out he gave me a sealed gallon jug of drinking water and a large folding knife.


Did he ask you to "get rid of it?"


----------



## uberdude73

1. College girl gave me her screen name to her chaturbate channel. Said if I went online to her room she'd give me a private show. Have yet to accept, I don't even know what a chaturbate room is. 2. Picked up 3 girls and a guy. Drove them to a bar, each one gave me a $10 bill. 3. Guy asks me how much tip he should give me. I said whatever he felt like giving based on his experience with the ride. He gave me a $50. 4. Picked up a drunk guy at a bar. Drove him home, he gets out and started to dig around in his wallet before throwing something on the seat, closing the door and staggering inside. It was a $20. He probably thought it was a $2 bill.


----------



## brendon292

Drove some guys that worked a craft brewery from the their store to a bar. They gave me a few cans of beer.


----------



## Marlan P.

Two 20 dollar bills with one 50 dollar bill from one client my 1st month into uber, may have been a drug dealer. He had me drop him off a 2 houses not far from each other, waited like 10min at each house then took him home which was not far, $20 fare....I was hooked after that.


----------



## anneagatha

persons who dont have money  or not have any idea of waht would be their total fare they can estimate their fare before riding by using ubergo.
dont be serious just joking . its a free tool available for getting estimates for their rides.  thanks


----------



## DocT

A CEO of an internet company gave me her empty water bottle so I could collect the CRV (California Redemption Value) of $0.05 as a tip.


----------



## ptuberx

DocT said:


> A CEO of an internet company gave me her empty water bottle so I could collect the CRV (California Redemption Value) of $0.05 as a tip.


I really hope you gave low rating...


----------



## DocT

ptuberx said:


> I really hope you gave low rating...


Gave her a 1*, of course. I was about to throw that bottle back at her when I drove away, but decided not to and dumped it at a residential recycling bin around the corner.


----------



## ptuberx

DocT said:


> Gave her a 1*, of course. I was about to throw that bottle back at her when I drove away, but decided not to and dumped it at a residential recycling bin around the corner.


If it was her residence, I would have waited until she exitted the vehicle, put the window down and pulled the whole "Oh sorry ma'am, I forgot that we don't except tips" and winged the bottle out the window.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

It's fascinating to me the number and diversity of different experiences we've had. I've gotten a few $20's, a couple who bolted after I said I had a square reader since they didn't have cash and one woman who motorboated me (she caught me off guard) with her husband looking on approvingly from the back seat. It's a crazy world out there with the inmates running loose.


----------



## DocT

ptuberx said:


> If it was her residence, I would have waited until she exitted the vehicle, put the window down and pulled the whole "Oh sorry ma'am, I forgot that we don't except tips" and winged the bottle out the window.


When a pax leaves their empty water bottle in my car, I politely tell them they forgot their bottle as they exit. Pax gives me that glare, and says "Oh, sorry," or "thanks," and picks it up.


----------



## Honey Badger

I got vegetables from pax garden


----------



## UberJoe427

I've been keeping $50 in change on me at all times, I've been had out of a tip too many times not to carry any tip change.


----------



## Digitalxperts

> The most interesting thing was after picking up a mom and her three grown kids from a restaurant, she was crying and promptly took off her ring, and threw it at the front window proclaiming, "that's your tip! It's worth $2,500.00!"
> Unfortunately, her son in the front seat caught it.


HAhahahahahaa


----------



## Shangsta

Disgusted Driver said:


> reader since they didn't have cash and one woman who motorboated me (she caught me off guard) with her husband looking on approvingly from


How were you even in the position to be motorboated? What a werid story. Gross


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Shangsta said:


> How were you even in the position to be motorboated? What a werid story. Gross


It's a long story, the gist of it was that a long conversation about 3 ways went on, I was asked to join and politely declined. When the ride ended, she insisted on giving me a hug, after a little reluctance I leaned over a little and she pushed my face into her cleavage. Nah, not that gross but then again, I'm a pervert (just smart enough to not go after the pax).


----------



## accbll

A scratch off lottery ticket worth $10! 

Got a few $20's here and there; once got $30 tip on an hour long trip.


----------



## nickd8775

I got a 6 pack of beer from a group of college students who forgot it after a liquor store run. I'm sure it wasn't intended as a tip but I wouldn't track them down for it. I consumed it a week later


----------



## Roadkill

I got a tip from some aging hipster yesterday , " you should go back to school, it's never too late"


----------



## krytenTX

When I did get tips, it was from people that were NOT rich. Seems like the rich people never tip. I gave a pax a ride to his friends apartment. He was out of work, but still tipped me $2.00. Never have been offered drugs. Largest tip would be $20 from a family outside of the state. I did get $5.00 in quarters once for a liquor store run, and that was handy because my laundry facility is coin op.

Many MANY food offers, but I don't normally take it. Sometimes, when I allow them to go through drive-thru's, they give me the change.

I did get $100 case from a PAX because his friend puked in my car. Last run of the night, so I took it. Easy to clean up and sanitize, so it was worth it. No, I didn't turn it into Uber.


----------



## ptuberx

Best tip I received was last week, a fresh $100 bill. Two nights later, I got a ping for pickup from the same address and same name. I show up, it's a different guy. He gets in, and I say "Hmm, I just dropped off a [same name] here a couple days ago." His immediate response was: "Oh, did he tip you $100? Yeah that's my roommate, he's crazy, he tips everyone like that all the time." I'm thinking about parking my car in this dudes driveway and doing one trip per night. Okay, no I'm not, but geez, I'm not complaining, but $100 tip all the time? Me likes this.


----------



## crazyb

I had over $200 in tips last week. The first was $100 because I drove a pax to his destination which was over an hour at 2 am in the middle of the boonies. The second gave me $50 because I stopped 3 times to let his girlfriend vomit on the side of the road. I got another $20, $10 and various $2 random tips. It was crazy. I'm sure I won't have another week like that again. My average is $10 week.


----------



## ThatUberGuy

JamieP said:


> Not exactly a tip but I had a guy give me $20 to let him smoke in my car


Nice! I once had a guy ask if he could smoke weed in my car. I said no but then he said would you let me if I gave you $100 and I said sure and let him. When we got to his house he told me to come in and I waited as he came back with a $100 bill. I thanked him and was on my way.


----------



## Fredo3469

Picked a group from a wedding. The wedding was over and everything was getting cleares out. Loaded up my car with cases of soda and after I dropped them off, left me with 2 cases of coke bottles.


----------



## AllanJ

I got an apple pie the other day. Home made.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Well... i've been doing this long enough i have a list...

A honey baked ham (fresh from the store)

A walmart bag full of assorted sealed drinks (some alcoholic some non alcoholic, it was cleaning out the vacation houses fridge of stuff they couldn't stick on an airplane)

A darden gift card (Olive garden + other restaurants)

A plate of fresh baked brownies

A 20 pound bag of raw shrimp (that was 1 day from expiring, you can't serve this to customers, but i can freeze it and use it)

A coupon for a free couples massage

Invited to eat at a backyard barbecue I just dropped folks off at (this has happened more than a few times)

A 2 foot artificial Christmas tree (tourists bought it so they could have a Christmas tree on Christmas day and then they gave it to me on the way to the airport)

A rubber band ball the size of a basketball


A Picture with
Vin Diesel (plus a signed credit card receipt with his real name)
Larry the Cable Guy (He paid cash)
This one NBA basketball player... I have no idea who it was but he was filthy loaded and tipped $100 cash.


----------



## AllanJ

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Well... i've been doing this long enough i have a list...
> 
> A honey baked ham (fresh from the store)
> 
> A walmart bag full of assorted sealed drinks (some alcoholic some non alcoholic, it was cleaning out the vacation houses fridge of stuff they couldn't stick on an airplane)....


Hilarious! I think your list will simply be the measure against how we measure ourselves. 20# of raw shrimp? Good sweet Jesus on a stick.... that beats anything!


----------



## Clifford Chong

Water, beer, doughnut, gatorade, handshakes, couple hugs, gum/sweets, and fast food.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

AllanJ said:


> Hilarious! I think your list will simply be the measure against how we measure ourselves. 20# of raw shrimp? Good sweet Jesus on a stick.... that beats anything!


It was raw shrimp that was about to expire... that's questionable gift to accept LOL


----------



## JXN

Not my biggest tip but certainly my favorite is a Sonic drink chip. I looks like a casino chip but you can turn it in for a cherry limeade. I keep it with my challenge coins at home. I cant articulate why I think its so cool but LOL it's special to me.


----------



## DRider85

I got a 20 dollar tip a couple weeks ago, for a 2 mile drive. And she came back to my car after I dropped her off. Was really nice.


----------



## 1rightwinger

One guy offered me "hey you want to do a bump of coke? I'll give you a bump as a tip". 
me: no thanks.
him: "you sure?"

another guy offered me a BJ. 
me: get the hell out!

and a girl that puked out the window gave me a free car wash coupon. she felt very bad about it and it really wasn't bad. it was time to wash my car anyhow so not a big deal if I would have had to pay for it.


----------



## warrior lady

$20 tip. many offers of snacks, drinks from 7-11 (always accept). Gourmet white chocolate cake (delicious).....AND Christmas pot.


----------



## Grahamcracker

I got 2 $20 gift cards to a high end restaurant once. My bill was still over $180 after the gift card. I never saw such an empty plate for so much money before.


----------



## UberChicago80

$5


----------



## cycione77

$145 tip on a $39 net fare.


----------



## Shangsta

Reading comprehension is not some folks strong suit. He says interesting tips, meaning non cash.


----------



## steveK2016

I was offered Coke this weekend. Not the Soda variety....

...I was a little upset that he'd bring that with him in my car, but it's probably not the first... just the first time a Pax was so brazen about it.


----------



## ToughTommy

Adderall pill


----------



## DrivingZiggy

I just helped a guy move from one hotel to another because the first one sucked. Turns out he's "living in" the hotel until he gets his house next week. Just moved here to be the general manager at our new BJ's. He, of course, didn't have any cash. So he wrote on his card that I get 2 meals with 2 non-alcohol drinks. So that means that my "tip" might be worth upwards of $30 making it my biggest tip ever.

Alas, I'm on a diet.


----------



## Kater Gator

Best tip: "Sea Biscuit to place in the 3rd."


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes

I "once" received a $100.00 tip from a male pax (intoxicated) from Tempe to Cavecreek who was dealing with a difficult relationship at home. When we arrived at destination he asked if I could break $100.00 bill and I said sir if I could make change for $100.00 I would not be driving for duber. He said to wait, came back outside and handed the $100. to me.
Knowing that he was hammered I told him if he knew he was giving $100. not $10. To which he replied yes for two reasons, that I let him vent and I told him don't ever take advice regarding the female species, in the end they are going kill all things male.


----------



## Kembolicous

JamieP said:


> I am but don't smoke in my car... Gave that up when I had my son  I always get out in between trips to smoke but if someone wants to give me $ to let them smoke I have air freshener spray


I agree, it's the riders ride and your car. I got a few bucks from riders that smoke, just because I let them light up. Plus, if you are stern and say NO, you will receive a one star sure as hell.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Drove a couple from near WDW Disney to daytona beach this morning and they filled my tank at a 711 while they stopped for beer. The passenger just told me to park at the gas pump and he would top off my tank as a tip. Then on top of that his wife came back from in the store and handed me a bottle of Mt. Dew.


----------



## sicky

In my first month driving I had 3 people pee on the outside of my car. I charged what I call a "piss tip". it ranged anywhere from 10 to 20 bucks. one guy jumped out of my vehicle on a highway exit ramp while I was sitting at the red light. He almost got hit by other vehicles exiting the highway. This guy was under 1 mile from his destination, a strip club.


----------



## Nailsanddriving

I had a lovely very elderly pax in Montecito invite me to attend a Joshua Bell concert with her last night. Had I not been so tired and dressed in uggs and a hoodie I would probably have agreed merely for the adventure.


----------



## Toddorado

I drive in Colorado, home of legal recreational marijuana. Wait, what was the question?


----------



## Toddorado

I got a filled up Dutch Brothers stamp card once.


----------



## Honey Badger

I have received coupons for free coffee and cocktail. Had several people buy me lunch at drive through. One time I got a bag of fresh vegetables out of pax garden. I was invited in pax house for bong hit, I declined after all I am driving but it was nice of them to offer. Cash is always best.


----------



## AZAV8R

I've received 3.

1. Took some kids to an ASU tailgate party during a 2.0 surge on XL. When we got there he apologized for not having any cash for a tip, so said, "Just don't end the trip and drive around until you hit $20....."

2. Took 2 couples to a mansion in the hills for a Xmas party. Tipped $40 and said "Oh and I left a goodie bag in the van for you". It was a bunch of literature and products for their ponzie scheme.

3. Picked a guy up at a wine bar his buddy owned and took him to the airport. Once we got there he realized he couldn't take the unopened bottle of wine with him and gave it to me.


----------



## Trafficat

Saturday I had a couple tell me they would give me a $10 tip if I drove slow. So I went 50 mph on the highway and 20 mph everywhere else. Got a $20 tip.


----------



## Shangsta

Trafficat said:


> Saturday I had a couple tell me they would give me a $10 tip if I drove slow. So I went 50 mph on the highway and 20 mph everywhere else. Got a $20 tip.


Definitely not a non cash tip...


----------



## samuber

stop trolling. was an interesting story with a tip.


----------



## Jurisinceptor

totallynotalion said:


> I mean aside from cash.
> 
> One pax told me he was sorry that he didn't have any cash to tip me but gave me his card (he ran a little jet ski rental place). He said to give him a call the day before and we could go out jet skiing for a while. A few days later I called him up, after riding with him for a while we went back, he hopped on his own jet ski and we went out for a lot longer than I was expecting. Easily one of the best "tips" i've ever received!


I hate when they lie about not having any cash or their card with them and they say, "But I'm giving you 5 stars." Fu&&ers, I have a 4.93 after 2.75 years and a perfect 5 on lyft. I'm not in second grade. I don't work for stars- I work for cash. I don't give a sh$t about you. I just want to earn a profit. I'm SUPER nice (I'm a great actor), and VGL; I have a fantastic car; and I do everything right +++++. JUST TIP please!!!!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

showed up on a scheduled cab trip (4:20 AM) to take someone to the airport, show up at their house at 4:18 and they are still packing.. they offered me pizza they got from the night before.

So 2 slices of cold pappa johns PLUS they let the meter run the 15 minutes they were getting their $**% together (at 45c a minute).


----------



## VegasR

I've been tipped a huge joint from a dispensary.



ptuberx said:


> I thought the same, but I have had a few differ instances now where I got "teased" by riders who had either presented a $50 or $100 note in front of me, they said "this is all I have, do you have change?" I didn't, so I got no tip. I started carrying more cash on me than just some fives and singles, and a few times now I have cashed out some $50's for $5 and $10 tips. Catch them off guard when you pull out a wad and say "oh sure I can make change for that" and you can see the "oh crap, my gimmicks didn't work"-look on some of their faces.


This is true.


----------



## UberMacTN

Was driving in Asheville, NC where they have a ton of breweries. It was late maybe 3am, they were headed home from their brewery. Guy tipped me a growler of beer. Thanks to those folks nice jesture. I'm rolling out the tip jar today curious to see how it goes.


----------



## Reaper216

Only been driving for about a month but ive gotten over 300 in cash and a couple interesting "tips"

First guy is a waiter at a high end restaurant, the staff was finished going over next weeks menu and he needed a ride home. 4 minute ride and i got 10 bucks and the best damn chocolate cake ive ever eaten.

Second, i pick up a guy and girl from a local bar. They ask if i mind stopping somewhere along the way because they needed protection. Guy runs in, comes back and we continue to ride. We pull up to her house and he opens the box, rips 2 of the 3 off and hands them to me "in case i get lucky with a rider later"

By far my best tip was 2 days ago. Most of my nights are spent driving drunk 20 somethings home from bars. Im not in a big town so i get a lot of regulars. One in particular is this gorgeous Irish girl always very flirty. Asks if we can hit a fast food place on the way to her house. Of course! We get to her house and she gives me a kiss and her number for "going out of my way"


----------



## UberwithDan

My best tip so far was kisses on the cheek from 3 very attractive young ladies plus a fiver for returning a forgotten phone. (luckily I hadnt got very far and they had mentioned the name of the 2 bars they were going to try out)

- edited- realized what OP meant.



Toddorado said:


> I drive in Colorado, home of legal recreational marijuana. Wait, what was the question?


My question here is do you accept "green" tips and ideally how mcuh money does it save you from having to make your own wonderfully legal purchases?


----------



## Dapper

The only thing I can say about tips are I'm shocked when I get one and that doesn't mean that I'm not a nice person - The reason most people are taking Uber's is because it's the cheapest ride they are gonna get so if 1 of 20 people tip you don't be suprised - that's why the called an uber- funny thing is these same people expect tips depending on what their job is but they don't like to give tips - they are called takers lol


----------



## Talha123

Nope


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Dapper said:


> The only thing I can say about tips are I'm shocked when I get one and that doesn't mean that I'm not a nice person - The reason most people are taking Uber's is because it's the cheapest ride they are gonna get so if 1 of 20 people tip you don't be suprised - that's why the called an uber- funny thing is these same people expect tips depending on what their job is but they don't like to give tips - they are called takers lol


There's an interesting phenomon... In my taxi i can have people complain about paying more than uber... complain about getting ripped off... and still get a 10% tip on the credit card transaction.

I can't really explain it... at all.

It's not that people are terrible, it's that uber has perpetuated an anti tipping culture with the service.


----------



## NOLA-Uber

A Canadian $10 bill, which I had to wait for another Canadian rider to sell it for $5. I thought I could just take it to my bank and get it exchanged for U.S. money....Nope.
I also received a casino cashout ticket for $8.32. Had to visit the casino to get the cash. No, I didn't put it into a slot machine.


----------



## Doowop

totallynotalion said:


> I mean aside from cash.
> 
> One pax told me he was sorry that he didn't have any cash to tip me but gave me his card (he ran a little jet ski rental place). He said to give him a call the day before and we could go out jet skiing for a while. A few days later I called him up, after riding with him for a while we went back, he hopped on his own jet ski and we went out for a lot longer than I was expecting. Easily one of the best "tips" i've ever received!


Good tip: Long Legs in the Fifth....


----------



## since05/16

Around Christmas a couple went to the movies. She said the usual sorry we didn't bring cash. Then gave me the rest of a Kohls gift card. I thought great what am I gonna get for 3 bucks in Kohls, threw it in the drink area forgot about it. 
Month later I got rider to Kohls. So in i went to ask what was left on the card. 
$25 and change! You never know.


----------



## Jc.

Back in 2010 a pax gave me the equivalent to 20$ in bitcoins, now it worth millions!


----------



## htboston

A drunk girl flashed me last july instead of giving me a cash tip. it was awesome


----------



## Shangsta

htboston said:


> A drunk girl flashed me last july instead of giving me a cash tip. it was awesome


I'd rather have cash


----------



## htboston

Shangsta said:


> I'd rather have cash


I prefer more than just looking but we can't all get what we want


----------



## Sethhh

totallynotalion said:


> I mean aside from cash.
> 
> One pax told me he was sorry that he didn't have any cash to tip me but gave me his card (he ran a little jet ski rental place). He said to give him a call the day before and we could go out jet skiing for a while. A few days later I called him up, after riding with him for a while we went back, he hopped on his own jet ski and we went out for a lot longer than I was expecting. Easily one of the best "tips" i've ever received!


Earlier today UberEATS delivery was the customers work. So I had to reroute to his house he tipped me $6 and this DVD worth $17 new. Not too shabby from this tipless system!


----------



## htboston

Sethhh said:


> Earlier today UberEATS delivery was the customers work. So I had to reroute to his house he tipped me $6 and this DVD worth $17 new. Not too shabby from this tipless system!
> View attachment 107875


I'll give someone money to not watch that dvd


----------



## DrivingZiggy

The other night a guy asked if I had change for his $100 bill. I offered the $31 that I had, but he declined.


----------



## Jc.

DrivingZiggy said:


> The other night a guy asked if I had change for his $100 bill. I offered the $31 that I had, but he declined.


He wanted to robb you


----------



## Dapper

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> There's an interesting phenomon... In my taxi i can have people complain about paying more than uber... complain about getting ripped off... and still get a 10% tip on the credit card transaction.
> 
> I can't really explain it... at all.
> 
> It's not that people are terrible, it's that uber has perpetuated an anti tipping culture with the service.


That may be true


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

DrivingZiggy said:


> The other night a guy asked if I had change for his $100 bill. I offered the $31 that I had, but he declined.


For your safety... you NEVER have change for $100... It's admitting that you are worth robbing.


----------



## FloridaUber

ptuberx said:


> Carry $100 in odd change with you. When they ask for change, read their body language when they say what they have. Changing a $50 bill can lead from a $5 tip to a $10 tip based on how you approach it.


Some girls asked me if I had change for a twenty but I only had $9 dollars on me so I ended up getting an $11 dollar tip because they liked me.

This was spring break in disney town.

Good enough.


----------



## PepeLePiu

I carry 2 $20.00 2 $10.00 2 5.00 and about $ 5.00 in singles.
Unless the have a $ 100.00 bill I can give change.
One of my best tips happened about 2 months ago. Got a ping about 5 minutes away, before I got there it got canceled, but then another ping, same address so I keep going. Before I got there a lady called and asked me if I could do a liquor run, she said that she had ID and will tip me good. So I got there, she told me to start the trip, showed me her ID and sent me on my way to a liquor store about 8 minutes away, she gave me $ 80.00 to buy a a bottle of Svedka. The change was 67 and some change. She told me before I left not to knock, just leave the bottle on the back of the truck parked there and keep the change. So I get there, leave the bottle and left. I got pinged again, same lady. After I accept and turn around thinking that she might want some of the money back, she calls and says "I can't find the bottle" by then I got to the location, park the car in front and went to give her the bottle. She grabbed it and said; -"Keep all the change, You never saw me, you was never here".
I went to the car and by then over 5 minutes passed and she cancelled the current pick up. My total including the fare, cancel fee and tip: $80.00 and some change. Trip duration, about 35 minutes including the wait.
 By the way, the pick up location and Vodka drop off was at a church.


----------



## Jc.

PepeLePiu said:


> I carry 2 $20.00 2 $10.00 2 5.00 and about $ 5.00 in singles.
> Unless the have a $ 100.00 bill I can give change.
> One of my best tips happened about 2 months ago. Got a ping about 5 minutes away, before I got there it got canceled, but then another ping, same address so I keep going. Before I got there a lady called and asked me if I could do a liquor run, she said that she had ID and will tip me good. So I got there, she told me to start the trip, showed me her ID and sent me on my way to a liquor store about 8 minutes away, she gave me $ 80.00 to buy a a bottle of Svedka. The change was 67 and some change. She told me before I left not to knock, just leave the bottle on the back of the truck parked there and keep the change. So I get there, leave the bottle and left. I got pinged again, same lady. After I accept and turn around thinking that she might want some of the money back, she calls and says "I can't find the bottle" by then I got to the location, park the car in front and went to give her the bottle. She grabbed it and said; -"Keep all the change, You never saw me, you was never here".
> I went to the car and by then over 5 minutes passed and she cancelled the current pick up. My total including the fare, cancel fee and tip: $80.00 and some change. Trip duration, about 35 minutes including the wait.
> By the way, the pick up location and Vodka drop off was at a church.


If I had to do that, the trip would ended up after she handed the 80 $, go to drop off and finish trip jajaja


----------



## PepeLePiu

Jc. said:


> If I had to do that, the trip would ended up after she handed the 80 $, go to drop off and finish trip jajaja


I thought about buying an extra bottle for me to celebrate the church closet drinkers of the world, but my drinking days are long gone. (I think)


----------



## Fishchris

JamieP said:


> Not exactly a tip but I had a guy give me $20 to let him smoke in my car


Honest to God I would not let someone smoke in my car for $100 ! I mean, I still have to drive the darn thing without getting sick ! I wouldn't even let them smoke weed in my car.... and I love the smell of good green bud.....

Also, I don't riders a pax, but if I hopped into a car that smelled like cigarettes (not like a light residual smell, from other pax that stink like cigarettes, but a strong smell, like cigarettes had just been smoked in the car) i'd give that driver an instant 1 star, cancel the ride, and report that to Uber, while asking for a refund.



Lastactionhero said:


> Dropped pax off at the airport the other day; he says shit I can't take this on the plane and hands me a bottle of makers mark and a beer


I'd have left it on the sidewalk  lol Alcohols worthless to me. Now good green bud ???



uberdude73 said:


> 1. College girl gave me her screen name to her chaturbate channel. Said if I went online to her room she'd give me a private show. Have yet to accept, I don't even know what a chaturbate room is. 2. Picked up 3 girls and a guy. Drove them to a bar, each one gave me a $10 bill. 3. Guy asks me how much tip he should give me. I said whatever he felt like giving based on his experience with the ride. He gave me a $50. 4. Picked up a drunk guy at a bar. Drove him home, he gets out and started to dig around in his wallet before throwing something on the seat, closing the door and staggering inside. It was a $20. He probably thought it was a $2 bill.


Don't lie ! You have been going to the chaturbate channel every day since then !  lol



krytenTX said:


> When I did get tips, it was from people that were NOT rich. Seems like the rich people never tip. I gave a pax a ride to his friends apartment. He was out of work, but still tipped me $2.00. Never have been offered drugs. Largest tip would be $20 from a family outside of the state. I did get $5.00 in quarters once for a liquor store run, and that was handy because my laundry facility is coin op.
> 
> Many MANY food offers, but I don't normally take it. Sometimes, when I allow them to go through drive-thru's, they give me the change.
> 
> I did get $100 case from a PAX because his friend puked in my car. Last run of the night, so I took it. Easy to clean up and sanitize, so it was worth it. No, I didn't turn it into Uber.


I hear that all the time, but I got a $20 tip, from a rich guy, on a $6 ride. Super friendly, funny guy too.



AllanJ said:


> I got an apple pie the other day. Home made.


No THAT is an awesome tip ☺



htboston said:


> A drunk girl flashed me last july instead of giving me a cash tip. it was awesome


Not just the "tips", but the whole darn things! Cool ! ☺


----------



## htboston

Fishchris said:


> Not just the "tips", but the whole darn things! Cool ! ☺


I should've taken pictures but my phone was mounted to the holder and the app was still running. In my mind I was like "F---!!!!!" lol


----------



## JohnMal

For me, advice on preparing a wedding photo session was very useful. They saved me a lot of money.


----------



## Irishjohn831

I drove a guy on a 10 mile trip today. 

I had a little mesh bag on the back side of my passenger seat and put the NY Post in it after I read it. 

The guy gave me $25 tip, said the paper was a nice touch, he forgot what it was like to read a newspaper that’s not electronic.


----------



## KUBriguy

I got two expired coupons for fountain drinks.


----------



## UberBeemer

A rider offered me a


totallynotalion said:


> I mean aside from cash.
> 
> One pax told me he was sorry that he didn't have any cash to tip me but gave me his card (he ran a little jet ski rental place). He said to give him a call the day before and we could go out jet skiing for a while. A few days later I called him up, after riding with him for a while we went back, he hopped on his own jet ski and we went out for a lot longer than I was expecting. Easily one of the best "tips" i've ever received!


 Bud of marijuana once...


----------



## WeDreams

Giving you bud is common in the south bay


----------



## Roger1012

Have thrice received a nice bottle of wine from various Napa riders; all were in the industry. Retail values $40, 45, 90


----------



## Doowop

Roger1012 said:


> Have thrice received a nice bottle of wine from various Napa riders; all were in the industry. Retail values $40, 45, 90


Wow, I like that. Where is napa?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Doowop said:


> Wow, I like that. Where is napa?


Napa Valley California

It's the heartland of America's wine agriculture.


----------



## Tars Tarkas

One drunk guy have me $20 cash for stopping at a 7-Eleven to buy smokes. His wife who was with him concurred.

Another lady recently gave me $20 in-app, and I don't know why exactly except we had a moderately pleasant conversation for 40 minutes, and her Uber tab went in her expense account. Wish I could thank her.

The best tip was the $150 cleanup fee paid to me from a woman who vomited on the back seat. Took me 45 minutes to clean it thoroughly and an overnight airing out.

I can make more from vomiting passengers than from grinding out normal trips all day.


----------



## Irishjohn831

Drove a nice guy in NY from larchmont to LaGuardia Airport, he tipped me $20 cash and about half hour later I noticed he tipped an extra $10 on the app. 

Here’s the kicker w those familiar w NY, the fare to the airport w toll $6 going out, $22.00. 

Bridge toll coming back another $6. With no tip and 40 miles RT, eat toll on way back your about even after 1-2 hours depending on traffic.


----------



## Julescase

A pair of $150 sunglasses that look fabulous on me, thankyouverymuch Mr. & Mrs. Cheapskate!

And PS: thanks for that $2 tip for the 1.5 hour ride to the airport through hideous traffic. Especially after bragging about how many material things you own, your huge house, and the boat you just bought. Karma's a beeeotch.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> There's an interesting phenomon... In my taxi i can have people complain about paying more than uber... complain about getting ripped off... and still get a 10% tip on the credit card transaction.
> 
> I can't really explain it... at all.
> 
> It's not that people are terrible, it's that uber has perpetuated an anti tipping culture with the service.


I always relay my history of paying $65 for a taxi ride to the airport and tipping the driver $20 - always, always, always. It was an $85 ride, and I was fine with that.

Now I give the same exact ride to pax on Uber for $15 and I often get zero in tips. I don't know if it's lack of basic etiquette knowledge, the deeply instilled "no tipping " culture Uber's had for years, or a combination of both, but it makes me sick and so incredibly frustrated. Like, REALLY? No tip? On an airport ride? WHO RAISED YOU??!!



DocT said:


> A CEO of an internet company gave me her empty water bottle so I could collect the CRV (California Redemption Value) of $0.05 as a tip.


What a generous move. Hey, that's how the rich stay rich!


----------



## UberBeemer

Julescase said:


> A pair of $150 sunglasses that look fabulous on me, thankyouverymuch Mr. & Mrs. Cheapskate!
> 
> And PS: thanks for that $2 tip for the 1.5 hour ride to the airport through hideous traffic. Especially after bragging about how many material things you own, your huge house, and the boat you just bought..


I've had several rides recently with people discussing large business deals they just closed and giggling about their commission. Last night, late trip, one of those "maybe just one more before logging out" kind of things, and the bastards gamed me. They changed the destination after we started from a local trip to their actual destination almost an hour away, then I got to listen to their verbal equivalant of a mutual handy-j, bragging about their sales numbers and how slick they were. They at least apologized for "dragging me so far away". But that was a small consolation. Got a better tip from the kid I took from Lakeview to Chattham on Saturday.


----------



## Kembolicous

Tars Tarkas said:


> One drunk guy have me $20 cash for stopping at a 7-Eleven to buy smokes. His wife who was with him concurred.
> 
> Another lady recently gave me $20 in-app, and I don't know why exactly except we had a moderately pleasant conversation for 40 minutes, and her Uber tab went in her expense account. Wish I could thank her.
> 
> The best tip was the $150 cleanup fee paid to me from a woman who vomited on the back seat. Took me 45 minutes to clean it thoroughly and an overnight airing out.
> 
> I can make more from vomiting passengers than from grinding out normal trips all day.


That's true!!! Clean up duty pays more than driving around! I welcome the sick.

Yesterday I got a complete watermelon. About a week ago I got about two dozen beautiful tomatoes. When I told a rider about me getting ready to move, I received bunch of brand new boxes for moving, on the next pickup from their workplace. . And when I was telling the rider how slow business was, combined with the dirt poor pay rates, she took me on a trip to the grocery store. I will pay back, but she says I don't have to and she will not accept the payment.
And maybe not a tip, but another rider may be fixing me up with a cheaper, better, place to rent. Will save me $100-150 a month in rent. I will know tomorrow if I get the place.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge

ptuberx said:


> Carry $100 in odd change with you. When they ask for change, read their body language when they say what they have. Changing a $50 bill can lead from a $5 tip to a $10 tip based on how you approach it.


or a robbery.



Uber/Lyft Concierge said:


> or a robbery.


Don't listen to ULC, he s a cynic and speaks in third person.


----------

